# My first Amsoil experience.



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

More likely that the fuel blend or other environmental factors are playing a role in that MPG improvement, not the oil.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Saint Nick said:


> I just changed my LE2 over to Amsoil signature synthetic. My first tank of fuel after the change my economy average is up almost 7 mpg on my normal drive to work and slowly climbing still. Anyone else have this kind of result?


I think you just solved the energy crisis!


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

Ha yep, my engineering degree is in the mail with my Nobel prize. The only thing that changed is my oil. Temperature is still upper 60s in the morning, 85 in the afternoon. Same shell 93 octane from the same station. Same round trip every day. Maybe I just got a hot batch of gas or something.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, the oil won't make that big of an improvement.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

mileage aside ,you still made the right choice in oil.:clap:


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Well my first Amsoil experience will be starting soon...well my wife's. I have a Chevy I could put gravel in with the oiland it would run lol. She has a Ford have to go top of the line to keep it on the road lol


----------

